# 14 diesel No power



## sites51 (May 6, 2020)

Hello, I have a 2014 Cruze diesel, 253xxx miles.Started the car drove it onto a trailer to be towed for repairs, went to start car to unload, cranked over for about 10 seconds then lost all power. No dash lights, interior lights, key fob will not work nothing. Load tested battery it is good, getting power to all fuses and relays. i did buy a new fuse box and will try that once it arrives, outside of that any other advice on what it could potentially be would be great! thanks !


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is this the original battery?


----------



## sites51 (May 6, 2020)

No, battery is less than a year old.


----------



## ACNeeley (May 5, 2020)

This happened to me at about 175k. The alternator was bad. Have you tried starting again? For me, it cranked the first few times j tried then it puttered out when the battery was spent.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, if it's that new, then as above - could be the alternator that took a ****.


----------



## sites51 (May 6, 2020)

Alternator checked out. Replaced all ground cables on entire car and still nothing. There is a platic ring with what appears to be an 8 pin connection that the main ground wire runs thru. We by passed that and the car fired right up. Any idea on what that is or if it was just by pure luck?


----------

